

Guatemala to deport software tycoon John McAfee to US - dan1234
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-20705370

======
powertower
I've been following this story closely, and I can confirm that McAfee's story
checks out with independent witnesses, recordings of conversations, and
everything else.

If anything, given how his friends have been sticking up for him (friends that
have been thrown in jail and have been threatened), indicates that McAfee is
not the person the media is making him out to be.

There was no meth lab, there were no bath-salts involved, McAfee hasn't even
used drugs in 30 years, the bluelight thread was a hoax, the pictures used of
him were cherry-picked from a group of 100s normal ones to make it seem he had
a gun/drug fetish, he's girlfriends were not under-aged, etc.

No matter how much he has tried to clear things up, to tell the real story of
corruption, everyone ends up ignoring the truth and reports sensationalism.

But what surprises me the most is the quantity of people (that don't really
seem to poses a single insightful detail about this whole ordeal) posting
comments on how they are certain he is an - egotistical drug paranoid
delusional murderer that needs to get what is coming to him.

I expected that much in the comments section of the major news networks, but
seeing it here, composing 90% of the comments on McAfee related submits, is an
eye opener for me.

~~~
ghshephard
I've spent a few hours reading the NYT article, various news articles, and his
blog. He does seem to be a pathological liar, and usually just spins it by
commenting about how he's a prankster - at a certain point, you can only get
away with the "prankster" claim before you start to lose credibility.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/02/business/john-mcafee-
plays...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/02/business/john-mcafee-plays-hide-
and-seek-in-belize.html?pagewanted=all) seems to be one of the more balanced
write ups, and gives McAfee a lot of the benefit of the doubt, but his
neighbor, Allnatt, gives a pretty damning indictment of McAfee's behavior -
for seeming no reason other than to clear the record.

~~~
powertower
> seems to be one of the more balanced write ups

That article seems to be one of the worst. It starts demonizing McAfee from
the very first paragraph. And as far as I've gotten into it, never stops.

It does though do a good job of repeating the same old garbage printed in
every other article. That and ignoring the other side of the story.

------
hkmurakami
> _Belize Prime Minister Dean Barrow had a more prosaic explanation: "I don't
> want to be unkind to the gentleman, but I believe he is extremely paranoid,
> even bonkers."_

The idea that a Prime Minister would use the word "bonkers" is quite
endearing. :P

------
w1ntermute
I'm not sure how I feel about this. After all, he has acted quite erratically,
so the possibility that he killed his neighbor is certainly worth looking
into. I hope that it still happens after he returns to the US.

~~~
grannyg00se
They did look into it. But there was no arrest warrant issued so there mustn't
have been much evidence.

He is acting erratically because he believes they want to take him in for
questioning and suddenly find a reason to detain him indefinitely without
evidence - as they have done with some of his associates (so he claims).

~~~
wglb
I think the erratic behavior might be more related to his chemical intake.

------
justindocanto
Apparently he's already on a plane to Miami, but who knows if that's true with
how often he says things like "sorry guys, had to lie to you to protect
myself".

<http://www.whoismcafee.com/i-am-on-the-plane/>

